# A mistake - but anyway, now our first new watch 2012 is launched ;-)



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

we haven´t planed to launch one of our Basel novelties today but the german internet platform Uhren-News, Uhren-Datenbank und Uhren-Tests » Das Uhren Portal: Watchtime.net launched it* without knowing that we want to keep secret.*

Now that the watch is out we can collect your feelings about this new Marine Chronograph.

Please be advised that the dial probably will be silver coated, i think we don´t do it white colored.

But please let us know what you think ;-)

Best regards

Your STOWA Team


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Mr.Schauer,

Wonderful!!!!!! Another watch on my growing Stowa list!

Ren

P.S. I do think that the silver dial will work best,as the white hands will standout more,just a thought.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

Very nice, send me one. Try a black dial.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

I´m looking forward to see some real photos because at this moment, I am confused by the blue/silver hands combo.


----------



## Pawel_Korab (Jan 17, 2010)

hmmm... so we have first novelty.... I look at my MO and at the chrono - not sure yet about my feelings... but one thing about my MO is that my attention to the watch grew with time...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, another lovely piece! That is just beautiful.


----------



## DKUKmini (Jan 5, 2011)

It looks really nice but I wonder about the legibility of the sub-dial hands. What's the depth? Usually the size of the Valjoux movement makes for a very deep dressy chrono.

EDIT: Is this the same case as the 1938?


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

very nice again. Can't wait to see the actual pictures.


----------



## Dumluk (Mar 25, 2008)

Very handsome watch. Love it on the mesh.


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Excellent !!! Nice to see it ahead Basel 

Do try temperature-blued steel hands and sub-dial hands !


----------



## TaiTam (Jun 6, 2010)

I really wonder about the legibility of the sub dial hands - the current color seems to blend in and makes them difficult to read. Also, the fact that only 6 individual numbers are displayed - and those appear to be unusually large - detracts from this watch. 

Bottom-line - I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm...

Still holding out hope for this one: Silver dial (sterling preferably) with raised black numbers and logo. Same handset as the other 1938's but in heated blue. Date and matte case options.

That would be perfect, IMO.

John


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

You are really right TaiTam! I thought exactly the same...........


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful design and composition -- the dial is elegant and balanced. It's true, there are only six numbers showing, which is a little unusual. But if there were more numbers, the subdials would overlap the numbers or have to be smaller -- these would be compromises. I agree that the white sub-dial hands are too hard to read, but I suspect you know this Jorg. I'm not big on chronographs, but this is a great looking watch overall. Thanks for sharing it with us.

John


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

I would've preferred the chronograph hands to be a light gray so that they would form a bit more contrast while still being unassuming. Does the silver dial color differ greatly from white in this case?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well done Jörg, well done.


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

What a beautiful watch Jörg..! Many congrats on your design!
Love the hands, the dial, and the calssic marine design.
Do we know when will it be available perhaps?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

thanks for first thought.

I have made the hands darkgrey - just to see the difference. .-)

Blue is not possible at the moment in the reason of the very very long delivery time.
(9 - 12 months)

And from the point of a designer i think it is a nice combination to have the blue and good contrast hour and minute hand.
and the not so contrasted subdial hands and the central second.

In this way the balance of the watchface (dial) is better in my opinion ;-), and to read the time (which is the most important) is a bit easier for daily use 

We will see what is coming finaly!

The silver dial is ordered, i decided this step during this week to make it a bit different from the white color dials.

And also we have a production problem with the color if we make the subdials as big as they are.
(the first prototypes have been not so perfect, so i decided to make silver, it is in this case a bit easier and more perfect)

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!! The gray makes it sooo much better! The cleanest chronograph I have seen 



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> thanks for first thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DKUKmini said:


> It looks really nice but I wonder about the legibility of the sub-dial hands. What's the depth? Usually the size of the Valjoux movement makes for a very deep dressy chrono.
> 
> EDIT: Is this the same case as the 1938?


41mm as well, 7753 as well.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Not bad, but this one is not for me. The silver chrono seconds and subdial hands do not provide enough contrast. I am also not a fan of the way the arabics turned out. The dial feels unbalanced with the strong 11-12-1 and 7-6-5 type on the vertical axis but nothing to balance in the horizontal axis. Maybe I could like it if the 10,2,4,8 arabics could still be there (even slightly eclipsed) with slightly smaller subdials, and black chrono seconds and subdial hands.

I personally much prefer both the regular MO and the 1938 chronograph to this one.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks beautiful -- great balance and legibility.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Great introduction based on a classic design!

vincesf


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

The grey hands fit perfectly, but what about trying just hour markers (for example triangle indices) instead of the 6 numbers??


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I can not control myself forever. Thanks to Herr Jörg I´m going to have big problems with my wife...
Great looking watch...


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

JarrodS,

You made a valid observation,though I find the watch to be interesting,I still prefer the 1938 with white face and gold hands! If I had all the money in the world I'd have one of each,but since I don't,I can only have one ,I chose the 1938 white faced dial,gold hands! I too don't like to see so many numbers eaten by subdials! I am waiting to see what Stowa offers before I order my next Stowa!

Ren


----------



## Mufflon (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome watch, but i dont like the baby-blue hands :-(. I'd like to see it with blued steel hands.

Bye, Klaus


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Mescalito said:


> The grey hands fit perfectly, but what about trying just hour markers (for example triangle indices) instead of the 6 numbers??


Yes,

that's my intention too: Just markers (the same as already presented) for eleven hours and only leaving a black 12 on the dial's top.

The dial's balance is there, dominated by a strong "12": No missing or "eaten" numerals. :-!

....and you don't *need* all those numerals, proven here:










I do like this chrono, but I love the 1938 type.

Tastes (or better: preferences) are different, aren't they? b-)

Volker ;-)


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, the gray subdial hands and chrono second hand really looks cool. However, having them shiny is also a godo choice IMO because even if they are not noticeable straight on if they are tilted slightly they will catch the light and will stand out very clearly. So either way would be nice. 

The one feature of this watch that I find uncertain is the 6 numbers. I'm kind of missing the other numbers even if the subdials cut them off.


----------



## Nolimits (Jun 13, 2010)

I realise that I am in the minority here, but I really like the 6 numbers.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Nolimits said:


> I realise that I am in the minority here, but I really like the 6 numbers.


No problem,

take the 1938 chrono and you will even get *10* numbers,

Volker ;-)


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

brainless said:


> Yes,
> 
> that's my intention too: Just markers (the same as already presented) for eleven hours and only leaving a black 12 on the dial's top.
> 
> ...


I think you're on to something there. It would be nice to see a photoshop version of the dial you described. Maybe even one with both 12 and 6 left on the dial (although I don't think it will preserve the balance of the dial that well.)


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Volker's idea:


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it looks best with the 12 and the 6! Without the 6 it looks empty! I think that if the 6 were leftout,something written in its place would be fine,like "1938 chronograph",you get the idea! I'd like to see the RED 12 return! Just sayn.

Ren


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Renisin said:


> I think it looks best with the 12 and the 6! Without the 6 it looks empty! I think that if the 6 were leftout,something written in its place would be fine,like "1938 chronograph",you get the idea! I'd like to see the RED 12 return! Just sayn.
> 
> Ren


I'm with you on the 12 and 6 combo. Absolutely stunning. Jorg, if you use this dial I will really be in trouble; 2 Stowas already incoming. Please don't make me have a 3rd on the way!


----------



## gregbj8 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the dial with 12 and 6, very clean and classic. This has been tried before on the Panerai Luminor Marina which looks great. I would love to add the Stowa version to my collection.


----------



## Doug (Aug 20, 2007)

Another chrono...
1938-new and first chrono in the stowa collection. Very well done.
Flieger chrono-innovative design and again, very well done. 
marine chrono-is it a natural progression or just another chrono? Is the seatime chrono next? That might have at least been a little more out of the box thinking. Pardon me, I am just a little bitter for another watch in a case that is too big for me. I love my stowas, I just don't think I'll ever get to own another one because they are getting too big for me.


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

W0W this thread posted 11 hours ago and many replies posted. The marine chronograph gives me the "feel" a hybrid of M0 and chrono 1938. (1) The hour marker at "2/4/8/10" position portudes out in the dial does not appeals (to me). I agree that the 11-12-1 and 5-6-7 make the dial looks more "vertical" as compared to others. And the sub-dial hands do not match well the blued hands. S0 the marine chronograph have silver coated dial + blued hands + silver sub-dial hands + black hour markers, how the actual watch turn out is open to debate. There are many instances where pictures of watch online and seeing it in the flesh makes lots of difference. I believe pics of the marine chronograph will prove doubters wrong :roll:


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Fun thread -- great Photoshop work from all of you. I like the 12 and 6 version -- it does look cleaner than Jorg's with six numbers. But it also looks a little sterile and blank. Jorg's looks richer. I don't even like chronos but I think Jorg has designed a beauty. Glad I have my first Stowa on order -- Flieger, no logo, no date, onion, 2801, with Elvis hologram. Just kidding about Elvis!

John McLeod


----------



## MickDaid (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder......
What if the STOWA logo were moved down to the southern hemisphere of the watch face on the '12 only' photoshopped pic....... this would give it the balance it lacks, no?


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

The dark grey and silver blue look nice, and I love the idea of a Marine chrono, but the lack of blued steel hands is in itself a deal breaker for me. And I would much prefer 10 smaller numbers like the 1938 has; the font on the Marines has always been one of my favorite features with number 4 being my favorite, and here it is not even present. 

Beautiful watch nonetheless, for someone else. Always exciting to see a new Stowa, thank you for a nice surprise.


----------



## MCG (May 16, 2007)

JarrodS said:


> Not bad, but this one is not for me. The silver chrono seconds and subdial hands do not provide enough contrast. I am also not a fan of the way the arabics turned out. The dial feels unbalanced with the strong 11-12-1 and 7-6-5 type on the vertical axis but nothing to balance in the horizontal axis. Maybe I could like it if the 10,2,4,8 arabics could still be there (even slightly eclipsed) with slightly smaller subdials, and black chrono seconds and subdial hands.
> 
> I personally much prefer both the regular MO and the 1938 chronograph to this one.


+1 - I see it exactly the same way. Also I think the Chrono pinters supposed to have the same colour code - Watch second pointer blueed, Chrono second and minute pointer black


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

I think having only the 11, 12, 1 and 4, 5, 6 on show gives the watch a nice modern twist on a traditional design. It looks great.


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

JarrodS said:


> Volker's idea:


Here is the red 12;-)


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

red 12 = too many colours...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

This would be the dial design I'd prefer, of course with Marine typical numerals, blued/black hands.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

JarrodS said:


> Not bad, but this one is not for me. The silver chrono seconds and subdial hands do not provide enough contrast. I am also not a fan of the way the arabics turned out. The dial feels unbalanced with the strong 11-12-1 and 7-6-5 type on the vertical axis but nothing to balance in the horizontal axis. Maybe I could like it if the 10,2,4,8 arabics could still be there (even slightly eclipsed) with slightly smaller subdials, and black chrono seconds and subdial hands.
> 
> I personally much prefer both the regular MO and the 1938 chronograph to this one.


Exactly my thoughts too! I feel it will look much better with eaten missing hours : )

Nice one Mr Schauer.


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

my favorit!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Jörg,

I'm really excited about this new Stowa, but I would prefer a high-gloss white dial (as on the MO) and the heat-treated blued hands. I don't like the grey/baby blue colour scheme here. It seems to move too far away from the classic design cues of the marine deck watch. Stowa's biggest strength (IMO) is its adherence to classic design.


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Plälzer said:


> my favorit!
> View attachment 624011


This is really good!!! That logo would certainly make a difference.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

stuffler said:


> This would be the dial design I'd prefer, of course with Marine typical numerals, blued/black hands.
> View attachment 623950


I agree, this is much more handsome to me. I also think ALL the hands should be heated blue. Perhaps the chrono hand could be black.

The 7753 is a thick movement, how thick is the case on the MC?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Plaltaz,

I like what you've done,add real fire blued hands and a red 12 and I will order it now! I think "Stowa" could be made a little bit bigger!

Thanks,
Ren

P.S. The red 12 makes the watch pop! Big attention getter! With real fire blued hands,the colors don't collied!


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Persco,

You are 100% correct,all that you said,plus the big red 12!

Ren


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

Renisin said:


> Persco,
> 
> You are 100% correct,all that you said,plus the big red 12!
> 
> Ren


Hello Ren,

something like that? ;-)


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Bud,

Can you get rid of the baby blue hands and replace with blued or black?

Thanks,

Ren


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

oh man - but I don´t like that!


----------



## jole777 (Dec 13, 2008)

JarrodS said:


> Volker's idea:


Wow, this looks very good. Thank you!
Now, imagine if the markers and number were raised/applied to give some depth to the dial. 
I dont know what color would do, maybe silver like those smaller hands.


----------



## superkick10a (Dec 14, 2010)

Plälzer said:


> Hello Ren,
> 
> something like that? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 624171


The six number are an absolute no go for me. I'm definitely in favour for the red 12 and the Stowa Logo. That's clear and reduced and with the red 12 modern at the same time. Danke Plälzer für die tolle Idee!


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I get a little credit the red 12 was my idea! Mr.Plalzer did a great job!!! Now thats a watch I'd like to have,perfect !


----------



## Randito (Nov 11, 2008)

Like most things Stowa, I think this watch is nice. I trust that any changes that Jorge makes in the end will look great again. Only one thing I would say is that the Stowa Marine dial was given two registers and made into a chronograph. Nothing that really separates it from other chronographs. Sometimes I look too deeply and over examine.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

keeping the six numbers is important because Jorg is smartly trying to preserve as much of the Marine motif as possible while evolving it into a chronograph. My guess is that this is why the original design had white hands- it is not as disruptive to the original marine design. The addition of gray hands, however, enhances the chronograph and is necessary for the functionality of the watch. While all this is good, the one confusion I have is also why the hour and minute hand are not flamed blue when that is one of the most distinctive requirements of the marine motif? It is simply necessary if this watch were to be called a marine watch.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

I think *Plälzer* has the winning design. All in all, feels a bit cobbled together thus far (the original version, I mean), though I'm sure the real product will look very nice! I hope another novelty we see released is a smaller Seatime!


----------



## superkick10a (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Ren, you were right, the red 12 was your idea


----------



## MHELKIOT (Aug 1, 2010)

superkick10a said:


> Hi Ren, you were right, the red 12 was your idea


In my opinion, I think two options are on the table for the dial :
- all numbers on the dial (1 to 12)
- no numbers on the dial (bigger stowa logo in this case)
Concerning the hands, all of them blue flamed to increase the contrats with the white dial.

Maybe one of you can try a design because I am not good at it !


----------



## cycloneracing (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't understand why everyone in this thread is re-designing this watch. I suggest it is up to Jorg to decide it's design, after all, he owns the Stowa brand and company. simply decide whether you like it or don't like it.

Personally I like it. I trust Jorg's design skills. I hope more interesting watches appear from Stowa at BASEL.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Cyclone,

Mr.Schauer asked for our ideas and opinions,I don't believe that he is threatened by our opinions and that just maybe he will get ideas for future watches by people who like the brand! Is he going to make us all happy,no. In the end Mr.Schauer will offer what it is he will offer and the sales of that particular product will show if he made the right call or not. I believe we are helping him,in some small way and thus offer our opinions and ideas in a positive way as I am sure that we all are doing,therefore don't be offended as I am sure Mr.Schauer is not!!!!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

cycloneracing said:


> I don't understand why everyone in this thread is re-designing this watch. I suggest it is up to Jorg to decide it's design, after all, he owns the Stowa brand and company. simply decide whether you like it or don't like it.
> 
> Personally I like it. I trust Jorg's design skills. I hope more interesting watches appear from Stowa at BASEL.


People were only expressing their opinions. That´s what are forums about. Sure, it´s Jörg´s brand and his decision but perhaps this information leak was a good thing because as you can see there´s decent negative feedback. Jörg did one hell of a job last year with flieger chrono but nobody´s perfect.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Schauer,

I want to commend you on the way you are handling this unscheduled release of information! You always respect your customers, and I appreciate that. While this watch isn't to my taste, I hope that another of the watches you will be announcing now, or next year, is a Durowe FO. I've got the funds waiting for whenever you do eventually get around to producing that watch.


----------



## mceaiu (Mar 23, 2010)

My suggestions:

Raised (embossed) silver polished "12" and "STOWA"
A missing "6" and index instead
Darker blued hands and silver polished for sub dials instead of grey ones


----------



## tba7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Die Totalisatoren sind im Verhältnis zu groß, die aufgrund ihrer Farbe und Form schlicht und technisch wirkenden Chrono-Zeiger passen nicht zu den gebläuten geschwungen-verspielten Zeigern, die Ziffernaufteilung ist furchtbar (dieser Punkt ist hier per Photoshop aber sehr schön gelöst, indem nur die 12 und die 6 vergeben werden - sieht schon sehr viel besser aus!) insgesamt: ein -bei Stowa seltenes- Design-Desaster. Hoffentlich kommt die Uhr so nicht raus...


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

tba7 now try your message in English please? 

I can read German just fine but not everyone on here will...


----------



## tba7 (Jun 15, 2010)

The totalizers are too large in relation; due to its color and form the simply and technically working Chrono hands don´t fit the blued swing-playful hands; the allocation of numbers are terrible (this point is here solved by Photoshop very beautifully, as only the 12 and the 6 is assigned - looks already much better!). Altogether a - rare -designdisaster by Stowa. ​​


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## superkick10a (Dec 14, 2010)

tba7 said:


> Die Totalisatoren sind im Verhältnis zu groß, die aufgrund ihrer Farbe und Form schlicht und technisch wirkenden Chrono-Zeiger *passen nicht zu den gebläuten geschwungen-verspielten Zeigern, die Ziffernaufteilung ist furchtbar (dieser Punkt ist hier per Photoshop aber sehr schön gelöst, indem nur die 12 und die 6 vergeben werden - sieht schon sehr viel besser aus!) insgesamt: ein -bei Stowa seltenes- Design-Desaster. Hoffentlich kommt die Uhr so nicht raus...*


Last sentence means: Hopefully the watch will not be released like anounced...

Sorry to say but...das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! (That hits the nail on the head!)|>


----------



## Plälzer (Oct 17, 2011)

...it really hits|>...


----------



## clubbtraxx (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the black 12, logo at bottom of dial variant best.

Maybe that logo should be just a little smaller but it is almost perfect.
The red 12 is something I wish remains unique to the MOLE 1










I would buy this, but the 11-12-1 5-6-7 numerals design will probably be a no go for me.
This 12 numeral w/ logo design is MUCH more appealing in my humble opinion.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the RED TWELVE and hope all should have the oppurtunity to own one!!!!!!

Ren


----------



## Tom Chang (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful. Silver dial would be the best. Possible add matted applied silver index numbers with high polished on the side or blue applied index numbers.


----------



## bakero (Aug 11, 2006)

This watch looks great. The 6 numbers on the dial give it a unique look, I do not mind it at all. My only suggestion, as I think MG alluded to, would be to color the hands so that the watch and chrono functions are distinguished. If the subdial on the left is the subseconds, as it appears to be, I'd make that the same color as the hour and minute hands. Then the two chrono hands could be kept white.

I like white! It's not the most legible but legibility should not control all, and it certainly should not trump a striking overall design And the way the watch function stands out against the "invisible" chrono hands is very nice. Plus, this is a dressy watch, it's not like a combat or rescue watch where you need to be able to see what's going on at a fast glance.

Also, I don't understand why the blued hands would take so long. I thought you just fired them up on a tray in a stove for a bit, but I don't know a great deal about watchmaking. But if blued hands are at all possible that's what I'd go for: blued watch hands, white chrono hands.


And everything else just the way it's shown. Excellent job!


----------



## bakero (Aug 11, 2006)

p.s.- the way the 2, 4, 8 and 10 markers extend into the dial provides a good frame and keeps everything balanced. Nice touch!


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks Jorg's original design is the best?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

No, me too ;-)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Designing a watch is a process with many, many hours of drawing, changing thickenss and the lenght of lines, adding numbers in different sizes and many other processes.

The result is a design the designer himself likes mostly. (and some of the ideas shown here have been on the long long way to the result i have decided to produce ;-))

For example the red twelve i did before on the normal Marine Original, of course i have a drawing with this for the chronograph.-
(but i don´t launch the designprocess itself because there are some modells maybe i will produce i the future as a limited version or convert to a black dial version, or a added date for example and so on. On the way to the first design there are left and right many others. This is the normal design process)

But of course the result is never "every darlings taste" and of course a designer is always open for critic.

For me the result of this thread is that i try to take dark grey subdial hands.

But please be advised that the real watch will be launched again here in 2-3 weeks and than it is better to see the details 

The picture i have launched is a photoshop picture i have done with a real case,* a drawing of the dial* and of course real hands.

But the dial is not existing, so i am waiting for the silver dials to add grey or silver looking hands 

Best regards and many many thanks for this many ideas and the activity from the forummembers.

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## thomaskr (Apr 9, 2010)

IMHO the problem to this marine chronograph design is the size of the subdials.They are relatively large in proportion to the dial and case.

If smaller subdials are chosen,closer to the marine original subdial,the dial will have much more flexibility in adding numbers or stowa logo and in any other ideas that were posted in this threaf thus far.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Mr.Schauer,

May I suggest that if you do use the RED TWELVE,you make it more readily available,or give us the option to pay more to get it!!!! Finding a Stowa with it already is like looking for hens teeth!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, it was expected that Jörg wouldn´t radically change the design... 

Size of the subdials is OK, I don´t understand these complaints. It fits the marine design just right. The real problem is 11-12-1 and 5-6-7 numbers creating empty space at 2-4-8-10 indexes. This disbalance is quite crucial...


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

I am glad for Jorg's reply but I already knew that he would have tried our ideas (and I'm sure many others) but decided that the one he shared was his favorite. As he said, everybody has their own taste. This watch is not for me but that's fine - there are already too many Stowa and Schauer watches that I like very much but cannot justify or even afford to purchase


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I think it looks great. Silver hands are actually quite readable. Overall balance looks really good too, not too busy, not too empty. I think the 12-6 and 12-logo ones are a bit too sparse without going all the way. To go that sparse, I think the subdials would have to become simpler.


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

Jörg Schauer said:


> convert to a black dial version


that sounds very good


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

First of all, I've got to say: How cool is it that we can interact with the brand owner and designer/engineer of our watches? :-!
It is one of the absolute pros of owning a Stowa watch (or more..!)

On Topic now:
I personally like the watch and the 11-12-1 & 5-6-7 thing. I am waiting for the final version to come out with the silver dial..
But as I mentioned in another Thread, if its price is 1650+ euro then the Chrono 1938 has the advantage. Or the MO with Durowe movement.. An "In-House" competition..!


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Renisin said:


> like looking for hens teeth!


There's a euphemism I haven't heard before LOL, I may use that again.

To Herr Schauer, I imagine everyone here has the utmost faith in your design process, but just speaking for myself the thing I appreciate most about Stowa is your own design aesthetic and I hope nothing can corrupt it.


----------



## Muslickz (Nov 1, 2011)

Armchair said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jorg's original design is the best?


no you are certainly not the only one.... I like the original design as well, I think it is the most flattering....

-M


----------

